

10 Story-Driven Websites that will blow your mind - peachananr
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/04/24/10-story-driven-websites-that-will-blow-your-mind/

======
brilliantday
Wow! These are bookmarked worthy websites. Cool especially the Paranorman and
My Life in 20 Years. :)

~~~
peachananr
Thanks! Glad you liked it. :)

~~~
brilliantday
you're welcome. :)

